# Dutch oven main course



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Headed off to the Berry this weekend. So, I wanted to try a new recipe this weekend. So, share with me your ideas, please! I have lots of DO recipe books, but they seem awful complex and require the purchase of special ingredients like spices that would never get used again, I like to keep it fairly simple and am tempted to try an enchilada recipe from one of my cookbooks, but I like to hear some feedback from someone who has already tried them preferably.
In that spirit, here is a recipe that I just kind of came up with on our last trip, certainly nothing patent worthy, but it turned our pretty good.

Chicken tenderloins-as many as you need to feed your group, we did 6 lbs for about 10 people, which was too much.
Cover in your favorite bbq sauce, I prefer Sweet Baby Ray's and it is about the cheapest one out there at Costco.
Dump in a whole can of pineapple chunks (pour in the juice too).
Chop up onion, we did two for this portion.
Let her cook until the meat is cooked through. I strongly prefer the tenderloins as Pete does not allow us to talk about breasts here :mrgreen: they just cook a lot quicker. I rated it a 7 out of 10, nothing to write home about, but very simple and went very well with the corn and baked beans, if that is enough carbs for your liking. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't talk about breasts, yet we can talk about tender loins?????

More double standards. :lol: 


Seriously, the only thing I know about Dutch oven cooking is how to eat it. 

It all sounds good Huge


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I love taking and puting in the chicken breasts ( at least one per person ) in the dutch oven to brown, then dump in 1 sliced and pealed potato per person, carrots, onions and 2 cans of cream of chicken soup, and a little bit of water. Salt and peper to tast. Boil till chicken is done and carrots and potatoes are tender. This is a quick and easy meal.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

My favorite two recipes are venison (or beef) stew and cheesy potatos.
The stew is pretty easy:

1-1.5 pounds venison (cubed)
5-8 medium potatoes (cubed)
2-3 medium carrots (1/2 inch slices)
1 medium onion (diced)
one packet of onion soup mix
salt and pepper to taste

Mix everything together with about a cup of water and cook till potatoes are soft. I usually use the same number of coals on the bottom as the diameter of the oven, 12 coals for a 12 inch oven 10 for 10 etc, and two less on the top. The oven in the picture is a ten inch (it was just my wife and me) on last years elk hunt. 








My wife before the best meal of the camping trip.

The cheesy potatoes are equally as easy.

1/2 pound of bacon cut into one inch pieces
10-12 medium potatoes (cubed)
1 medium onion (diced)
2 pieces minced garlic (or garlic powder)
1-2 cups grated cheddar cheese
Salt and pepper to taste

Cook bacon over two less coals than the diameter of the oven on the bottom and the same number of coals as the diameter of the oven on the top. When the bacon is just getting crispy add garlic, onion, and potatoes. Mix well and let cook till potatoes are soft to your liking. Mix in half the cheese and salt and pepper to taste. Spread the rest of the cheese over the top and cover just long enough to make sure all the cheese is melted. Sorry no picture of this one.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Pork ribs(boneless) with Sweet baby rays BBQ sauce. 
Cheesy potatoes are a family fav. 
We did a whole chicken a few weeks back. It was delicious.
Elk roast with apple cider, chicken broth, onions. First season and brown the roast then pour in the rest and let cook for desired time. Dutch oven food is the best.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

the ones that i liked were the dutch oven ribs and the chicken as well but a good one for in the morning is the mountain man breakfast but it does tend to make a mess of the oven so we line it up with tin foil to make cleaning it a bit easier i will try to get the recipe for that later


----------

